# openjdk7 build failed because genstubs 9.1R3



## jigzat (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello everyone, I just installed 9.1R3 onto one machine and I was trying to build openjdk7 and I got an error indicating that it failed because genstubs failed. Not knowing what does genstubs does I'm completely lost here. I know 9.1R3 is not final and may have bugs but maybe is something else. Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2012)

Ports have nothing to do with the version of FreeBSD. Please post the full error.


----------



## jigzat (Dec 12, 2012)

this is the only thing I could get:


```
-create-import-jdk-stubs:
[genstubs] Genrating 81 stub files to /usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk7/build/bsd-amd64/langtools/build/genstubs

BUILD FAILED
/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk7/work/openjdk/langtools/make/build.xml:665: genstubs failed

Totl time: 4 seconds
gmake[2]: *** [build] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving Directory '/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk7/work/openjdk/langtools/make/'

gmkae[1]: [langtooks-build] Error 2
gmkae[1]: Leaving Directory '/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk7/work/openjdk/'
gmake: *** [build_product_image] Error: 2
*** [do_build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk7.
*** [install] Error code 1


Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk7.
```


----------



## jigzat (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks I just tried 9.1 Release (I know is not official) and it worked flawlessly.


----------

